
Apple’s New Spaceship Campus Has One Flaw – And It Hurts - vanderfluge
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-16/apple-s-new-spaceship-campus-has-one-flaw-and-it-hurts
======
phnofive
Recommend amending the title; the flaw is employees walking into glass panels
and doors. This has little or nothing to do with the torus/exterior glass.

